# Penn Fathom LD 2-speed reels at Fred Hall Show



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I didn't have enough time to check reels at Fred Hall Show, but the new Penn Fathom LD 2-speed got my attention.
The metal reels are pretty light, but look solid. What surprised me is the price. They had 2/0, 3/0 and 4/0 sizes and prices are from $249 - $299 even they are two-speed.
I don't use two-speed reels for jigging, but you can not sell reels if it is not two-speed reels on the West Coast.

I am going to test 3/0 size reel and 4/0 size for jigging tuna or big AJ. They say the max drags of the 3/0 size reel and 4/0 size reel are about 33 lb and 40 lb, respectively.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well??


----------

